# Need an advice on VacMaster Pro 380



## pushok2018 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
I could name this tread as a "Continuation of my story with vacuum sealers". In my previous thread regarding to my Weston Pro 2300 I told you what happened with the machine. Currently it seats in the box on the shelf in my garage - broken. 
Reading a lot of very positive comments from members of this forum about VacMaster Pro 350/380 I decided to pull a trigger and get this sealer. I ordered it directly from vacmaster site and they gave me 10% discount. Considering free shipping and no tax this was a good deal. This happened on March 21st and I received the sealer yesterday at 7:45 p.m. I unpacked it and left on the table until tomorrow morning. This morning I decided to test it but.... it didn't pass the test: when I inserted a bag with some stuff in it into the slut of this machine and press "START" button I only could hear a sound of working pump without air being scuking out of the bag. Another words - no vacuum. Tried it like four times with different bags (including VacMaster bags) but with no luck. I called vacmaster support and a representative said that they will be sending  a part (solenoid) my way and I will receive it next week. I was like "really"? This is brand new, just out of box product and already broken? Do they test them before they box them and ship to their customers? 
I am not going to express my feelings on this forum but I DO have them...
Now, I am going to ask you for a favor: could you give me an advice on what to do if this happened to you: do you  think I should return it with a full refund? Or return it so they could replace it with new, working one? I understand I don't have too  many options here because I am not going back to Weston anyway...
Thank you in advance.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 27, 2020)

The only issues I've had with my 350 is that it seems to get the best seal with VacMaster bags. They didn't have 11" bags in stock so I just ordered from someone else. I hope they work.
I have found that if you don't have the open end at least halfway into the chamber it it won't suck.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd return it ASAP and get one that works or get my money back, but do it fast. It looks very similar to my Cabelas commercial vac-sealer, never a problem. Good luck Push! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 27, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> The only issues I've had with my 350 is that it seems to get the best seal with VacMaster bags. They didn't have 11" bags in stock so I just ordered from someone else. I hope they work.
> I have found that if you don't have the open end at least halfway into the chamber it it won't suck.


Thank you, smokeymose. I just tried  a "PULSE" function and it worked. I used another brand bags which I always use and it worked perfectly.  And yes, I am making sure that the open end is halfway into the chamber.


sawhorseray said:


> I'd return it ASAP and get one that works or get my money back, but do it fast. It looks very similar to my Cabelas commercial vac-sealer, never a problem.


Thank you, Ray. I am definitely considering this option. Going to call tech support again to discuss the solenoid part. I figured that the pump works (with "PULSE" mode only)....


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 27, 2020)

Well.... More "good" news for me:  just of the call with tech support representative and he said that they out of part which he was going to send me. When I asked if I can send a broken sealer back to them and they will replace it and sent new one my way he said that it's possible but they out of product at this time. Great! They out of parts and they out of vacuum sealers.... Probably my luck....


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 27, 2020)

Are they out of money? Tell them it doesn't work, it's brand new, and you don't want to take it apart to install a part. It must have some kind of warranty Push. RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 27, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Well.... More "good" news for me:  just of the call with tech support representative and he said that they out of part which he was going to send me. When I asked if I can send a broken sealer back to them and they will replace it and sent new one my way he said that it's possible but they out of product at this time. Great! They out of parts and they out of vacuum sealers.... Probably my luck....


At this point I would just send it back and get a refund (if you can!)
There must be something going on with VacMaster. They had a limited supply of bags, too.
Good luck!


----------



## old sarge (Mar 27, 2020)

I would send it back and call the credit card company and  let them know you are having a tough time getting the machine repaired and/or replaced.  I would also give them the return shipping number (UPS or FEDEX and they can verify on line if they care to that you sent it and credit your account (they have loads of money).

Lots of folks here like VacMaster and support the sponsor, Vacuum Sealers Unlimited .  Very few have reported problems.   I lean towards LEM but that is a personal preference.

Good luck!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 27, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I would send it back and call the credit card company and  let them know you are having a tough time getting the machine repaired and/or replaced.  I would also give them the return shipping number (UPS or FEDEX and they can verify on line if they care to that you sent it and credit your account (they have loads of money).
> 
> Lots of folks here like VacMaster and support the sponsor, Vacuum Sealers Unlimited .  Very few have reported problems.   I lean towards LEM but that is a personal preference.
> 
> Good luck!


The bags I just got are from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. You could get 24 rolls at VacMaster but not singles. I hope they work.


----------



## rc4u (Mar 27, 2020)

wow, i've been self employed since '80. doesn't anybody here build stuff? I have never seen perfect. theres always "a thing" . jeez .. but complaints and just always solve problems. this is not to diss but to send just chill, like you never overfilled your lawn mower and gas went on ground or forgot to put a stamp on a letter{I know i'm old} ecet ect ect.. or misspell a word.....


----------



## rc4u (Mar 27, 2020)

and cheapest site to order obviously does not give,, just send back options ,eh??


----------



## old sarge (Mar 27, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> The bags I just got are from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited. You could get 24 rolls at VacMaster but not singles. I hope they work.


If the machine works, the bags will work.  Just make sure there are no wrinkles in either the bag or the heat strip.  When in doubt,  flip the bag L to R or R to L and double seal if you got a good vacuum.  If doing moist food , not liquid, a rolled up paper towel can absorb juice/blood before it get to the seal during vacuum.  Also, LEM sells pads just for this purpose:




__





						Absorbent Pads for Vacuum Bags | LEM Products
					

Finally, a solution to reduce juices and liquid from being pulled into the sealing area of your vac bags! A must for sealing high moisture foods.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## old sarge (Mar 27, 2020)

rc4u said:


> wow, i've been self employed since '80. doesn't anybody here build stuff? I have never seen perfect. theres always "a thing" . jeez .. but complaints and just always solve problems. this is not to diss but to send just chill, like you never overfilled your lawn mower and gas went on ground or forgot to put a stamp on a letter{I know i'm old} ecet ect ect.. or misspell a word.....


This forum is for bragging, venting, sharing, seeking advice and giving advice. The OP met some of those conditions, as have you.  And I am going to have a 'chilled' adult beverage  and long for the days when baseball season started on time.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Are they out of money? Tell them it doesn't work, it's brand new, and you don't want to take it apart to install a part. It must have some kind of warranty





smokeymose said:


> At this point I would just send it back and get a refund (if you can!)
> There must be something going on with VacMaster. They had a limited supply of bags, too.
> Good luck!





old sarge said:


> I would send it back and call the credit card company and let them know you are having a tough time getting the machine repaired and/or replaced. I would also give them the return shipping number (UPS or FEDEX and they can verify on line if they care to that you sent it and credit your account


sawhorseray, smokeymose and and old sarge - thank you very much for your advices and I really appreciate that!
I was on the phone with customer service reps  asking for a full refund. He offered to send a technician to my house immediately and I agreed. Tech was in my garage in about 1.5-20 hours wearing a mask and in gloves (me too).  He spent around 1 hours trying to find a problem and finally he came to a conclusion that a vacuum sensor on electronic board is bad. He called VacMaster reps and put him on speaker phone. He explained to him what was wrong with this machine then I was given two choices: 1.  electronic board  to be shipped to me so technician could replaced it with faulty one. 2. New vacuum sealer.  I choose second option. Already received and printed out a return label. We'll see.... I'll keep you posted on this... Thank you everyone again. Stay well and safe....


----------



## old sarge (Mar 27, 2020)

That is great service.  Persistence and courtesy always pays off.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 27, 2020)

Good to know, as my cheaper unit has been a little temperamental lately.



 Steve H
 , any reviews on yours lately ?


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 27, 2020)

old sarge said:


> That is great service. Persistence and courtesy always pays off.


Agreed. But.... I didn't like the part when I originally discussed with reps the procedure of returning a faulty mchine, he said that they don't have them in stock currently. When tech called him from my garage and reported his findings, the reps said he needs to talk to his manager and put us on hold for a one minute and then said that this is OK to replace broken device with new one and he will shipp one to me. Little fishy.. Isn't it? Or maybe it's not my day? Anyways, I needed to relax a little so..... Alc. 10%  by Val.  One of my favorite...


----------



## old sarge (Mar 27, 2020)

A lot of companies may hold back a few products "just in case". They may be held for one of their large volume retail sellers.  Or maybe you just talked with a rep who did not know all the ins and outs;  who knows for sure.  But you got a tech on site which is pretty rare in itself for a small easily shipped item and he got you squared away.  Enjoy and be thankful.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Good to know, as my cheaper unit has been a little temperamental lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Due to current events. It has been getting a lot of use. And has done a great job. I had to redo a couple of bags. But that was my fault. Not the machine. I'm still giving it a 9 out of 10 rating.


----------

